# Fast & Furious 9 Trailer



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well here we go , any other F&F fans on here?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Of course....i love a good blockbuster car film:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> Of course....i love a good blockbuster car film:thumb:.SJ.


Seen one recently? They haven't been about cars for years and this one will be no different


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, good trailer, daughter and her fella saw some of the filming in Edinburgh - and caused them issues with closed roads  

What they did say though, was some of the driving / stunt driving was amazing and fast...

Looking forward to it coming out


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

muzzer said:


> Seen one recently? They haven't been about cars for years and this one will be no different


I hear yah on that,but most car films that I like are generally not about cars...for example Ronin is one of my best films not just for the superb story line but it has one of the best car chases in a film.With the fast and furious franchise its just the spectacle and hype that surrounds them that is a must see on the big screen...a true blockbuster.SJ.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Are they up in space yet? Or just bringing people back from the dead for vengeance? 



I’m old enough to remember when it was all about VCRs and quarter miles... 

:lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> I hear yah on that,but most car films that I like are generally not about cars...for example Ronin is one of my best films not just for the superb story line but it has one of the best car chases in a film.With the fast and furious franchise its just the spectacle and hype that surrounds them that is a must see on the big screen...a true blockbuster.SJ.


Ahhhh yes, Ronin, now that was a good film


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

The first one was great, the rest not so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> Are they up in space yet? Or just bringing people back from the dead for vengeance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Don't joke


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Are they up in space yet? Or just bringing people back from the dead for vengeance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what Cueball it's funny that you said that as even my wife commented that they are running out of things to do she said"They will be driving on the moon next":lol:...But the irony is I've grown to like the films because of exactly that...just to see what the next over the top thing that they will try in a F&F film.SJ.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> Are they up in space yet? Or just bringing people back from the dead for vengeance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the looks of it they've invented a brother for Vin who to my recollection they've never mentioned before and Han who would now be dead with the timeline foolery they pulled, is now miraculously alive. :lol:

Some may think I'm a heathen but I like The first movie and Tokyo Drift. As Car oriented movies, them 2 are most certainly racing car movies (and normal cars at that compared to ones being thrown out of planes, sling shotting off bridges etc).

That being said, I will watch it when it's released on media just so that I've 'seen it'


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

Just like I wouldn't judge 007 for its realism, I kind of like the FF series with all its ridiculousness. Fast and loud action, shiny modded cars, cool chicks ... yeah bring it on!

I was an avid Need for Speed gamer when the franchise started so I really enjoyed it. Still brings back sweet memories from the simple and irresponsible life I was living back then


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I've seen all of them too. I think Tokyo Drift is probably my least favourite.
I read a while ago they were stopping at 10 films....I wonder if they'll carry on, especially if they're money spinners!!


----------

